# Happy Thanksgiving to ALL



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL the great members of SMF, and to those who aren't here yet !!!

Hope you all enjoy fun, food, and family tomorrow & after!!!

I'm taking the day off, and having Smoked Turkey at Bear Jr's house. I'll tell you all about it afterwards.

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello Bear.  Happy thanksgiving to you.  Hope you have a really great day with the family.

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 27, 2013)

Back atcha Bear!! Have a wonderful time and I for one am extremely thankful your health issues are behind you and you're back with us here at SMF!


----------



## rdknb (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving you you Bear and your Family


----------



## sprky (Nov 27, 2013)

Right back at ya Bear. Hope you have a safe and fun filled day.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2013)

Have fun and be careful.

Still alot of ice around.


----------



## deuce (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Bear. You have a Great Thanksgiving also with your family!


----------



## venture (Nov 27, 2013)

To you and all at SMF.

A National holiday first.  Yes, with Religious overtones?  So what?  If you don't like it?  Stick it!

May God, our thoughts, and our prayers be with those who are defending us and not enjoying this holiday at home with their families!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Bear!!!! You're such a joy here and I'm delighted you're back, and I indeed look forward to hearing about "Bear Jr.'s" food!

And that's very well put Venture! That's quite important to remember indeed.

Make today delicious! Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!!

Don't eat too much, gang!!

Bear Jr's busy trying to thaw his BGE out----It rained for the last 2 days, and froze shut solid, overnight.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2013)

Have a great day Bear...  Well wishes to you and the family....... 


Dave


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, Bear. We had our Canadian Thanksgiving last month. However, I still have much to be thankful, not the least, a freezer full of Bear inspired food!

May you find much to be thankful for.

May your family find love.

May joy fill your days.

Disco


----------



## rdwhahb (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Bear and all the SMF members!!! Have a great and safe day!!!


----------



## mahpiya (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all ~ I hope each and everyone has a wonderfully smokin day ~


----------



## bad santa (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahpiya said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you all ~ I hope each and everyone has a wonderfully smokin day ~


X's 2


----------



## tom 178 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bear and everyone













happy-thanksgiving-blessings-quotes-pictures.gif



__ tom 178
__ Nov 27, 2014


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2014)

Bear, I hope you and all the American members of the SMF have many things to be thankful for and enjoy the holiday!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving  indeed!

Please come chime in, in our wino group, where I will be posting a Thanksgiving post!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 27, 2014)

Back at you , Bear. And waiting to see if the Master's training helped , I'm sure it did ...


----------



## sqwib (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving 

to the Bear Family 

and *all of SMF*

*Yes I'm a tad late but hell I'm late for everything!*


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2014)

*  ..........DITTO !!!!!!.........*


----------

